# 2010 flooding



## RobJ1967 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ihave a 2010 that is flooding. It did the same thing last winter so I had the carb rebuilt. Yesterday I warmed it up and ran it for a while and it stalled. I took off the air tube from the air cleaner and gas poured out like before. So I then poured some gas line antifreeze in the tank thinking the float needle was iced open but gas still pours out. What causes this? We have snow on the way tomorow so I need to get it running.


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

check to see if float is full of gas or something hanging float from coming up.if float is good then set it to specs .sounds like the floats too low.also check the needle and seat.


----------

